# Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee



## Sailfisch (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kollegen!

Bei manchen Meldungen muss man sich zwangsläufig fragen, ob der Klimawandel nicht auch positive Effekte hat. Wenn das die Folge wäre, dann werde ich ab sofort mehr Treibhausgase ausstoßen, um den Klimawandel zu beschleunigen. 
Ich befürchte aber, dass dann die Maledivenfischerei flachfallen wird. :q


----------



## Tortugaf (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Hatte ähnliche Gedanken,wäre nicht schlecht ,wenn man in  der Nord-u.Ostsee Thun- u.Schwertfisch fangen könnte.So wie der Fisch auf dem Foto aussieht, hat er nicht gehungert.:m G.Tortugaf


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Hallo, in den fünziger Jahren wurde von der Finkenwerder Fischereiflotte (HF) noch reichlich Thunfisch in der Nordsee mit der Angel ( Handleine) gefangen. Es waren dort Exemplare von 10 Zentnern dabei. Das ist kein Anglerlatein und ich habe ein Buch über diese Flotte (HF) gelesen und die Bilder dazu gesehen. Seit die Herings- und Makrelenschwärme sich verkleinert oder stellenweise total ausblieben, ist der Thunfisch in der Nordsee auch verschwunden. Im Öresund haben Engländer Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts ein Big Game oder Thunfischklub gegründet und betrieben dort das Thunfischangeln mit Erfolg. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Jirko (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

@shorty - dabei darfst du aber nicht unbeachtet lassen, dass die nordsee teil des atlantischen ozeanes ist und die salinität im vergleich zur ostsee bei weitem höher ist!... also solche "fänge" haben in der ostsee schon seltenheitswert...

...besten dank für die info kai #6... vor stralsund wurde vor ein paar jahren schonemal ein schwertträger angespült #h


----------



## saily (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Na das sind ja mal Aussichten für die Zukunft:vik:

Vor kurzem war ich im Stralsunder Meeresmuseum. Schon
dort war ich über den ausgestellten Broadbill (ob angespült
oder gefangen weiß ich nicht mehr sicher) mehr als erstaunt.

Wenn ich mal wieder da bin miet ich mir nen Kutter zum
overnightfishing. Dann wird ne Tüte Kalamari mit vorgeschaltetem Knicklicht geschleppt - 
vielleicht sind wir einem neuen Geheimnis auf der Spur...|bigeyes

Das wär doch gelacht wenn man da nicht...#:

Danke für die interessante Info...

TL

Franz


----------



## FalkenFisch (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*



saily schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder da bin miet ich mir nen Kutter zum
> overnightfishing. Dann wird ne Tüte Kalamari mit vorgeschaltetem Knicklicht geschleppt -
> vielleicht sind wir einem neuen Geheimnis auf der Spur...|bigeyes


 
Also ich bin jetzt die nächsten 14 Tage an der Ostsee. 

Wollte eigentlich ein bisschen Dorsch und Plattfische ärgern . . . wie dumm von mir#d

Jetzt muss ich mein Gerät umstellen und Kalamari kaufen . . . 




. . .Fangbericht folgt |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

am besten finde ich ja noch diese Annahme: *

Forscher glauben, dass der Fisch über die Nordsee in die Ostsee gelangte.
*
ich persönlich  hätte nun vermutet das wieder nen Aquarianer dran schuld wäre dem der Besatz zu groß geworden ist ... 

gabs gestern schon 2 mal das Thema ....
mal sehen was für Überraschungsfänge uns da beim Trolling noch so erwarten die nächsten Jahre ...


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt die nächsten 14 Tage an der Ostsee.
> 
> Wollte eigentlich ein bisschen Dorsch und Plattfische ärgern . . . wie dumm von mir#d
> 
> ...



Freue mich schon auf den Fangbericht! Alles eine Frage der Ausdauer! 



HD4ever schrieb:


> am besten finde ich ja noch diese Annahme: *
> 
> Forscher glauben, dass der Fisch über die Nordsee in die Ostsee gelangte.
> *
> ...



Ja, ja, die Wissenschaftler, da zahlt sich ein langjähriges Studium aus. Wären wir alleine nie drauf gekommen... |supergri


----------



## Queequeg (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mal sehen was für Überraschungsfänge uns da beim Trolling noch so erwarten die nächsten Jahre ...


 
Na, dann mach mal Deine Rollen gut voll:q, bzw. schalte gerätechnisch gleich 2 Gänge höher!!! 

Man, das wäre der doch Hit!!!!!:vik:


----------



## h1719 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Na, solche Fische sind nur zufälig mal in die Ostsee gekommen, genau so, wie vereinzelt schon mal ein Waal gesichtet wurde. Ich fische schon viele Jahre in diesen Gewässern, habe aber noch nie was von Thunis in der Ostsee gesehen oder gehört.


----------



## FalkenFisch (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*



h1719 schrieb:


> Na, solche Fische sind nur zufälig mal in die Ostsee gekommen, genau so, wie vereinzelt schon mal ein Waal gesichtet wurde. Ich fische schon viele Jahre in diesen Gewässern, habe aber noch nie was von Thunis in der Ostsee gesehen oder gehört.


 

Vielen Dank h1719 für deine Aufklärungsarbeit |supergri

WIKIPEDIA: 
"Die einfachste Form der Ironie besteht darin, das Gegenteil von dem zu sagen, was man meint. Wenn der Zuhörer das Gesagte als Ironie versteht, macht er sich sozusagen zum Komplizen des Sprechers, wodurch einer möglichen Kritik an dem unausgesprochen Gemeinten von vornherein der Boden entzogen wird. Wenn er die Äußerung nicht als ironisch versteht, setzt sich der Zuhörer dem Verdacht aus, nicht klug genug zu sein, den Widerspruch zwischen Aussage und Sachverhalt zu erkennen. Damit wird der Adressat einer ironischen Äußerung in eine ausweglose kommunikative Situation vergleichbar mit dem Double Bind gebracht."



Ich fische auch schon viele Jahre in diesen Gewässern und habe leider auch noch nie etwas vergleichbares beim Brandungs- oder Bootsangeln gefangen.

Ironiemodus aus


----------



## Jirko (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ...Forscher glauben, dass der Fisch über die Nordsee in die Ostsee gelangte.


:q :q :q #6


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*



HD4ever schrieb:


> am besten finde ich ja noch diese Annahme: *
> 
> Forscher glauben, dass der Fisch über die Nordsee in die Ostsee gelangte.
> *



Ohne Navi finden die ja die ganzen anderen Abkürzungen auch nicht|supergri


----------



## Acipenser (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Seit ich als junger Knabe vom Thunangeln in Dänemark gelesen habe fasziniert mich dieses Thema. Es gab in der Tat nicht nur in der Nordsee den roten Thun, sondern auch im Skagerak bis Ende der 50er Jahre. Zentren waren der Öresund und Nordseeland - Seelands Odde. Den Danske Tuna Club gibt es übrigens heute noch, allerdings fischen die jetzt in andern Gewässern.

In Irland gibt es inwischen wieder Thune: Blauflossenthune an der Nordküste und Albacores an der Westküste.

Und ab und zu gibt es unbestätigte Meldungen (=Gerüchte) über Sichtungen von Thunschwärmen vor Hirtshals.....


----------



## Queequeg (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Seit ich als junger Knabe vom Thunangeln in Dänemark gelesen habe fasziniert mich dieses Thema. Es gab in der Tat nicht nur in der Nordsee den roten Thun, sondern auch im Skagerak bis Ende der 50er Jahre. Zentren waren der Öresund und Nordseeland - Seelands Odde. Den Danske Tuna Club gibt es übrigens heute noch, allerdings fischen die jetzt in andern Gewässern.
> 
> In Irland gibt es inwischen wieder Thune: Blauflossenthune an der Nordküste und Albacores an der Westküste.
> 
> Und ab und zu gibt es unbestätigte Meldungen (=Gerüchte) über Sichtungen von Thunschwärmen vor Hirtshals.....


 
Das ist ja interessant was Du da schreibst. Wenn Dich die Materie so interessiert, dann versuch' mal das Buch "Die Fischer von Finkenwerder", oder so ähnlich, in die Finger zu bekommen (shorty 38 sprach sowas ja auch schon an). Das liest sich echt super und hat nur den einen Nachteil dass es nicht dick genug ist. Die Thunfische wurden bis in die 60er Jahre hinein gezielt mit starkem Angelgeschirr in der Nordsee zwischen Helgoland und den Britischen Inseln gefangen. Das Durchschnittsgewicht der Thune betrug 450 kg!!!!!! Die Hauptfangzeit war rel. kurz, so zwischen Sept.-Okt., aber die Mengen waren z.T. so gewaltig, dass die Fischer sich in dieser Zeit gesundstießen. Dieser Reigen hörte von einem Jahr auf das Andere schlagartig auf und niemand weiß bis heute genau warum. Veränderte Temperaturen? Veränderter Salzgehalt? Überfischung? Sonstige biologischen Veränderungen? Die Gelehrten sind/waren sich da nie nicht einig. Man öh, ich würde so etwas gerne mal nur Ansatzweise erleben dürfen :q


----------



## shorty 38 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Hallo, ich habe das Buch und werde, da ich hier vom Firmenrechner schreibe, in den nächsten Tagen die ISBN - Nummer des Buches einstellen. Bis dann und Grüße Shorty


----------



## noworkteam (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Greenpeace hat einen recht schönen Bericht über Thune in der Nordsee

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Spackus (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Naja, schön ist alles andere an dem Bericht.
Ich würde lieber lesen: Die Thunfische sind wieder eingetroffen...


na dann habt ihr hier noch was zum lesen:
http://www.outdoor.se/sportfishnews/articles/bluefin/


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Hallo, das Buch heißt Seefischerei geschrieben von den Autoren Linde, Luther und Mohr. Die Autoren sind alles ehemalige Fischkutterkapitäne der Finkenwerder Fischfangflotte, welche ihr Leben auf der Nordsee beschreiben. Ferner befindet sich in diesem Buch ein sehr langer Bericht über die Thunfischangelei vom Fischkutter. Der Bericht umfaßt die Jahre 1956 - 1962. Die ISBN - Nummer: 3-924896-372.  Viel Spaß bei der Lektüre, es lohnt sich. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Acipenser (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Danke für die Infos. Leider ist das Buch weder bei Amazon, noch bei eBay derzeit verfügbar. Da muß ich mal schauen,wo ich es her bekomme. Das Thema "Thune" bleibt spannend für mich.


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

Vielleicht sollte man in der Ostsee anstatt eines Blinkers, ein Biggameschlepp - Vorfach montieren !!!#6

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## Wollebre (8. September 2008)

*AW: Auf Broadbill in der Ostsee*

in den ersten nachkriegsjahren hats fisch bis zum abwinken gegeben, weil während der kriegsjahre so gut wie keine hochseefischerei betrieben wurde. für mich verständlich, dass thune diesen enormen schwärmen gefolgt sind. nach dem krieg
haben alle europäischen länder ihre fangflotten mit modernen
fabrikschiffen und heckfänger ausgerüstet (ab 1957) die ganzjähriges fischen erlauben. echolote und fischfinder wurden verbessert und die überfischung nahm damit ihren lauf. vermute, dass die thune nicht mehr satt wurden und die kurve in interessantere gebiete gemacht haben.
so wurden 1968 noch 130.000 tausend tonnen hering gefangen, 1978 waren es nur noch 8000 tonnen, welches wohl die vermutung bestätigt und die zukunft sieht noch schlimmer aus:http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,2287320,00.html
aber wenn dann die sog. fachleute diskutieren sind bestimmt die hobbyangler die schuldigen.


----------

